# Enjoy porn/sex but not up to do it with you?



## yours4ever (Mar 14, 2013)

Explanations can be found on:

1) (google/youtube) Your Brain on Porn / porn is the new drug

2) read Mating in Captivity / youtube it for shorter point-forms.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

yours4ever said:


> Explanations can be found on:
> 
> 1) (google/youtube) Your Brain on Porn / porn is the new drug
> 
> 2) read Mating in Captivity / youtube it for shorter point-forms.


Just so people know the "your Brain on Porn" is a spin off from the site reuniting.info which advocates that people should stop having orgasms in order to maintain LTR. You can still see many porn users in the "rebalancing" section of www.reuniting.info

So many porn addicts started reading about karrezza on reuniting.info an joining forums in an attempt to reboot themselves. 

The whole thing comes across much like the fad of juicing. Yes juicing can be good for you, but for someone that has eaten junk food their whole life it is probably best not to go from one extreme to the other. You don't just stop eating cheeseburgers and doritos and go to drinking kale and spinach from one day to the next. 

Everything in moderation folks. 

There is a famous saying that it is easier to change a man's religion than it is to change his diet. Same probably goes to past sexual habits!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------

